# cross breed babies.



## Guest

i thought i would post some pics of my babies,they are ragdoll x persian,i crossed the two as they make lovely cats,big,affectionate and pretty.I know there are lots here that dont agree with x breeding but as mine dont have any endorsements or papers im not breaking any rules,or being dishonest


----------



## Guest

They certainly are gorgeous 
Are these yours or are you selling them? x


----------



## englishrose943

Awwwwwww what adorable pics I love the second pic.


----------



## Guest

The 3 oldest will be rehomed at a later date(we have a virus in house at the moment),not sure about"ginger" as ive fallen for himthe litter of 6 little ones will be going to new homes in the future.


----------



## Guest

clare7577 said:


> The 3 oldest will be rehomed at a later date(we have a virus in house at the moment),not sure about"ginger" as ive fallen for himthe litter of 6 little ones will be going to new homes in the future.


Now without me coming across as having a go as im really not  are u selling these at moggie prices or pedigree prices?


----------



## scampsmum

Clare they are beautiful hun
I wouldnt worry about what others say about cross breeding as long as you're not trying to pass them off as pedigrees you're not hurting anyone
I agree about ginger, he is too gorgeous to get rid of


----------



## Guest

I would never try to pass a x breed of as a pure breed,thats just dishonest,i may be a unregistered breeder but am definatly no liari sell x ragdolls for around £125.


----------



## Saynamore

clare7577 said:


> i thought i would post some pics of my babies,they are ragdoll x persian,i crossed the two as they make lovely cats,big,affectionate and pretty.I know there are lots here that dont agree with x breeding but as mine dont have any endorsements or papers im not breaking any rules,or being dishonest


Sorry Clare, but they don't look like either breed to me, so as for as I'm concerned you are only breeding moggies there. Would be interested to know how much you ask for them because, cute as they are, it should only be a moggie price


----------



## JANICE199

i think they are beautiful  love the 3rd and 4th pics


----------



## scampsmum

I think £125 is very steep to be honest


----------



## Guest

Saynamore said:


> Sorry Clare, but they don't look like either breed to me, so as for as I'm concerned you are only breeding moggies there. Would be interested to know how much you ask for them because, cute as they are, it should only be a moggie price


Have posted price previouslybut they are gooooorrrgeous moggies


----------



## Guest

clare7577 said:


> I would never try to pass a x breed of as a pure breed,thats just dishonest,i may be a unregistered breeder but am definatly no liari sell x ragdolls for around £125.


£125 are u serious? They are moggies hun u have crossed a amazing breed so again there are more kittens on the market for no good reason


----------



## Saynamore

Yes £125 is verrrrrry steep for a moggie  Why do you ask so much Clare??????


----------



## Guest

I dont consider it to be steep,i just priced inbetween moggies and pedigreeshave never had any trouble finding good homes.


----------



## englishrose943

Well if some are going to new homes soon then obviously some people are willing to pay that price. Clare they are stunning


----------



## JANICE199

where i am you can pay £50+ for a tabby.....i think if you charge a high price then people will think more seriously about buying..people will only pay what they want...i hope that came out right.i'm knackerd lol...
ps and the kittens are beautiful


----------



## scampsmum

englishrose943 said:


> Well if some are going to new homes soon then obviously some people are willing to pay that price.


Yes and these people are encouraging them


----------



## Guest

ive had a few x breed litters over the last 5 years and never had any problems finding them good indoor homesin a ideal world everyone would rehome from rescues,but the realism is this is not for everybody


----------



## Guest

scampsmum said:


> Yes and these people are encouraging them


encouraging what exactly?? free choice


----------



## englishrose943

scampsmum said:


> Yes and these people are encouraging them


Dont you think the people buying the cross breed kittens cannot afford the real thing so decide to go for the second option i.e a x breed which looks like the breed they cannot afford.


----------



## englishrose943

clare7577 said:


> encouraging what exactly?? free choice


Well if the standard moggie is selling for £50 and a ragdoll is selling fr £350 then £125 is an average price i think clare


----------



## Saynamore

Have to say ER that Clare's kits, although cute, look like neither Persians or Ragdolls


----------



## scampsmum

englishrose943 said:


> Dont you think the people buying the cross breed kittens cannot afford the real thing so decide to go for the second option i.e a x breed which looks like the breed they cannot afford.


Yes i do to a certain extent, but on the other hand they are going for cross breeds instead of moggies like i do
I would love a pedigree cat but cant afford 1 so i have 4 moggies instead
I wouldnt dream of paying £125 for a moggie


----------



## Guest

That would be because they are purley neitherbut they are fluffy wuffy cutie pies none the less!


----------



## scampsmum

englishrose943 said:


> Well if the standard moggie is selling for £50 and a ragdoll is selling fr £350 then £125 is an average price i think clare


I wouldnt pay £50 for a moggie, i think thats outrageous


----------



## Guest

scampsmum said:


> I wouldnt pay £50 for a moggie, i think thats outrageous


just out of interest what do you feed your cats on??


----------



## scampsmum

clare7577 said:


> just out of interest what do you feed your cats on??


Theres no need to attack me clare
I feed my cats on whatever i can afford at the time, i am i confess guilty of not swatting up on what is good for them and what is not thats why i joined this forum

But i am not, i repeat NOT up and down to the doctors with them due to digestive problems 
Thank you!


----------



## Saynamore

I think Clare is trying to justify why she charges £125 per kitten. However, Clare with vaccination, wormer and food, I still think you are a bit steep for a moggie  I know how much they cost to rear


----------



## englishrose943

Come on Ladies lets not make this thread into a slanging match, be friendly.


----------



## Saynamore

No slanging going on here ER, havent said a single eff word yet, pmsl


----------



## Guest

im not out to attack anyonejust wanted tp point out that if i were soley intent on profiting i wouldnt spend £48 on a 10kg bag of food every 2 weeksor bother to worm/flea etc.If you think £50 is expensive for a moggie,and today it really isnt,would you buy cheap food also? just a thought


----------



## Guest

clare7577 said:


> im not out to attack anyonejust wanted tp point out that if i were soley intent on profiting i wouldnt spend £48 on a 10kg bag of food every 2 weeksor bother to worm/flea etc.If you think £50 is expensive for a moggie,and today it really isnt,would you buy cheap food also? just a thought


all my cats were free does that mean i dont feed them because i refused to pay money for them?


----------



## Guest

Jem85 said:


> all my cats were free does that mean i dont feed them because i refused to pay money for them?


no it doesnt,what seems expensive to one person will not to someone else.My horse was free 14 years ago but i still pay everything including £40 month for painkilling arthritic drugs.


----------



## scampsmum

clare7577 said:


> im not out to attack anyonejust wanted tp point out that if i were soley intent on profiting i wouldnt spend £48 on a 10kg bag of food every 2 weeksor bother to worm/flea etc.If you think £50 is expensive for a moggie,and today it really isnt,would you buy cheap food also? just a thought


I'm sorry Clare i didnt pay anything for my cats neither have i ever paid for one.
I feed them and look after them and to be honest i dont give a stuff what they were fed before i got them
You cannot justify charging £125 on a moggie just because its been weaned on the very best food there is, that was your choice the cat didnt ask for it!!!!


----------



## Saynamore

Clare, come on, a kitten doesnt go through £48 worth of food every two weeks. I get those sacks too for all my cats. How much food does one kitten actually get through  Mum feeds for first 5 weeks and then what? One 4kg bag baby bics and maybe 24 tins of Applaws. Talking £30 tops until baby is nearly ready to be rehomed. Like I said, I know how much it costs to rear a single kitten and its not £125 unless of course you have additional vets expenses on top for other things????


----------



## Guest

For me to feed 3 mothers and 4 kittens plus my own 3 it costs me less than £100 per month!


----------



## Guest

why cant it be justified?? ive sold several x breed litters over the last 5 years to lovely home with not so much as a sniff about the price £125 is the lower end i have sold them for £180 before.If people are happy to pay this thats their choice.They are less likely to be tossed out in the street if situations change.I sell my straight bred cats for around £250 each,again have done successfully for years.I have taken back 2 cats due to situations arising with owners and rehomed these.I have regular up dates and pics from VERY happy people,my conscience is clear i am happy with what i do and have no intention of giving it up.The only thing i have slacked on is vaccinations,thinking that indoor cats could do without,i have since changed my attitudes to this and have started a vaccination programme for all my cats.Many of my cats are sold to friends and relatives of past cats sold,with their recomendations.My cats live in my home,have a outside play area,and are not over bred.


----------



## scampsmum

Saynamore said:


> Clare, come on, a kitten doesnt go through £48 worth of food every two weeks. I get those sacks too for all my cats. How much food does one kitten actually get through  Mum feeds for first 5 weeks and then what? One 4kg bag baby bics and maybe 24 tins of Applaws. Talking £30 tops until baby is nearly ready to be rehomed. Like I said, I know how much it costs to rear a single kitten and its not £125 unless of course you have additional vets expenses on top for other things????


And why should a prospective buyer have to pay for vet treatment?
They'll have enough to pay for the rest of its life


----------



## scampsmum

Less likely to be tossed on the street? Thats the biggest crock of shat ive heard today
Have you read any of Jems' posts?
No, it all goes over your head doesnt it?





There's none so blind as them that will not see!!
You carry on in your own little world Clare, where is it again?
Thats it, Lala Land


----------



## Saynamore

Just for clarification Scamp, a breeder does pay for vaccinations and worming and any other treatment so the kit is up to date when it goes to its new home, any future treatment is then up to the new owner  any decent breeder would not expect the new owner to pay for this


----------



## cats4eva

If you care so much and its not just a money spinner why dont you just go legit like everyone else and do it properly?



clare7577 said:


> why cant it be justified?? ive sold several x breed litters over the last 5 years to lovely home with not so much as a sniff about the price £125 is the lower end i have sold them for £180 before.If people are happy to pay this thats their choice.They are less likely to be tossed out in the street if situations change.I sell my straight bred cats for around £250 each,again have done successfully for years.I have taken back 2 cats due to situations arising with owners and rehomed these.I have regular up dates and pics from VERY happy people,my conscience is clear i am happy with what i do and have no intention of giving it up.The only thing i have slacked on is vaccinations,thinking that indoor cats could do without,i have since changed my attitudes to this and have started a vaccination programme for all my cats.Many of my cats are sold to friends and relatives of past cats sold,with their recomendations.My cats live in my home,have a outside play area,and are not over bred.


----------



## Guest

what makes it legit?? im nit aware that im doing anything not legit??


----------



## Guest

I thought you were stopping breeding unregistered cats and having your girls spayed Clare? Not being funny just I'm sure I remember you saying that a while back.


----------



## Guest

clare7577 said:


> what makes it legit??


breeding pedigree cats instead of moggies


----------



## Guest

ajshep1984 said:


> I thought you were stopping breeding unregistered cats and having your girls spayed Clare? Not being funny just I'm sure I remember you saying that a while back.


i changed my mind!! not breaking any rules or contracts so why should i stop?


----------



## Guest

Jem85 said:


> breeding pedigree cats instead of moggies


didnt realise it was unlegitimate to breed un registered


----------



## Guest

clare7577 said:


> i changed my mind!! not breaking any rules or contracts so why should i stop?


Well yeah it's a good money spinner so would be silly to stop.


----------



## cats4eva

Why not just do it properly?


----------



## Guest

clare7577 said:


> i changed my mind!! not breaking any rules or contracts so why should i stop?


realise the money wouldn't be coming in for moggies did u?


----------



## Guest

clare7577 said:


> didnt realise it was unlegitimate to breed un registered


its not for a un registered it just makes u look like a money grabber when u breed moggies!


----------



## Guest

Jem85 said:


> realise the money wouldn't be coming in for moggies did u?


ha ha if only could pay of my huge vet bill then


----------



## Guest

clare7577 said:


> ha ha if only could pay of my huge vet bill then


I have a £700 vet bill do i breed moggies nope whats my solution oh right its called going to work!


----------



## Guest

Jem85 said:


> I have a £700 vet bill do i breed moggies nope whats my solution oh right its called going to work!


i take it you missed the post about my work


----------



## Guest

clare7577 said:


> i take it you missed the post about my work


nope i read it but i'd have thought letting people pay stupid amounts for moggies is easier than going to work


----------



## Guest

Jem85 said:


> nope i read it but i'd have thought letting people pay stupid amounts for moggies is easier than going to work


do you mean i could retire early


----------



## englishrose943

This thread has gone exactly how mine did when i should pup pics, So i think another thread should be started to carry this on as this is a Thread showing off the kittens. I personally think Clare is taking a lot of stick.


----------



## scampsmum

unlegitimate ???????
is that a proper word?
i dont think so, explains why she cleans for a living lol



oops that was naughty scampsmum, go to the corner!!!!!!


----------



## scampsmum

englishrose943 said:


> This thread has gone exactly how mine did when i should pup pics, So i think another thread should be started to carry this on as this is a Thread showing off the kittens. I personally think Clare is taking a lot of stick.


Dont worry, shes holding her own very well
She's giving it too!!


----------



## cats4eva

Claire this is the 3rd time Ive asked and you havent responded...Ive not had a pop at you at dont intend to but can you answer my question....Why dont you do it properly?


----------



## Guest

englishrose943 said:


> This thread has gone exactly how mine did when i should pup pics, So i think another thread should be started to carry this on as this is a Thread showing off the kittens. I personally think Clare is taking a lot of stick.


people can be very narrow minded and tar everyone with the same brushbut im a big girl and i can take it 
meet goggles he is a persian x moggyfrom a litter 2 years ago.


----------



## scampsmum

cats4eva said:


> Claire this is the 3rd time Ive asked and you havent responded...Ive not had a pop at you at dont intend to but can you answer my question....Why dont you do it properly?


Dont you have to be clever?
You know, read books and stuff? lol


----------



## Guest

scampsmum said:


> unlegitimate ???????
> is that a proper word?
> i dont think so, explains why she cleans for a living lol
> 
> oops that was naughty scampsmum, go to the corner!!!!!!


HA HA you bad girl what do you get a hour hun??? im self employed and get £9 a hour cleaning 3 large houses and childminding a little boy at one of themnot bad for a dimwit hey i also help hubby with his own buisiness,giving quotes etc


----------



## scampsmum

clare7577 said:


> HA HA you bad girl what do you get a hour hun??? im self employed and get £9 a hour cleaning 3 large houses and childminding a little boy at one of themnot bad for a dimwit hey i also help hubby with his own buisiness,giving quotes etc


£9 an hour? is that all?
blimey until i done my back in i was on £12 an hour and that was over a year ago
does the taxman know about your breeding profits?


----------



## Guest

cats4eva said:


> Claire this is the 3rd time Ive asked and you havent responded...Ive not had a pop at you at dont intend to but can you answer my question....Why dont you do it properly?


because im quite happy with the cats i have and the way im doing ittheres no difference except paperwork,which the majority of people dont give a hoot about


----------



## Guest

scampsmum said:


> £9 an hour? is that all?
> blimey until i done my back in i was on £12 an hour and that was over a year ago
> does the taxman know about your breeding profits?


he would if there was any if i didnt have the cats i wouldnt have to work,could be a kept women like you


----------



## cats4eva

clare7577 said:


> because im quite happy with the cats i have and the way im doing ittheres no difference except paperwork,which the majority of people dont give a hoot about


Majority of people like you, you mean - boils down to money at the end of the day.

Your attitude is sickening and you knew putting up a thread with your crossbreeding moggies was going to cause a stir when there has just been 2 threads debating on crossbred kittys.

If you were actually bothered about good bloodlines, types and health then you would do it properly. Your obviously not assed and its no wonder that you have a virus flying around your house. People like you are disgusting and I cant actually believe how hard faced you are.


----------



## Guest

cats4eva said:


> Majority of people like you, you mean - boils down to money at the end of the day.
> 
> Your attitude is sickening and you knew putting up a thread with your crossbreeding moggies was going to cause a stir when there has just been 2 threads debating on crossbred kittys.
> 
> If you were actually bothered about good bloodlines, types and health then you would do it properly. Your obviously not assed and its no wonder that you have a virus flying around your house. People like you are disgusting and I cant actually believe how hard faced you are.


as has been pointed out before the flu vaccine only covers the main strain,there are more strains now that isnt covered by the vacc yetwhats happened to me could happen to anyone.


----------



## Guest

cats4eva said:


> Majority of people like you, you mean - boils down to money at the end of the day.
> 
> Your attitude is sickening and you knew putting up a thread with your crossbreeding moggies was going to cause a stir when there has just been 2 threads debating on crossbred kittys.
> 
> If you were actually bothered about good bloodlines, types and health then you would do it properly. Your obviously not assed and its no wonder that you have a virus flying around your house. People like you are disgusting and I cant actually believe how hard faced you are.


i put this thread up to show my cross breeds and say why i did it.everyones entitled to their own opinion,doesnt make what i do wrong.


----------



## JANICE199

clare7577 said:


> HA HA you bad girl what do you get a hour hun??? im self employed and get £9 a hour cleaning 3 large houses and childminding a little boy at one of themnot bad for a dimwit hey i also help hubby with his own buisiness,giving quotes etc


i dont envy you childminding...i gave that up last year....£3 an hour here....


----------



## cats4eva

clare7577 said:


> i put this thread up to show my cross breeds and say why i did it.everyones entitled to their own opinion,doesnt make what i do wrong.


Believe what you want to believe


----------



## Guest

cats4eva said:


> Believe what you want to believe


ditto................


----------



## gib

They are cute kittens, but I wouldnt pay £125 for a moggie, sorry. Anyone who would needs shooting.


----------



## Guest

gib said:


> They are cute kittens, but I wouldnt pay £125 for a moggie, sorry. Anyone who would needs shooting.


i hope thats just a figure of speech


----------



## Guest

can i just make a statment .................. cross breeds arnt moggies who are allowed to get pregnant by any tom . they are 2 pedigree cats usually the history and family tree is known that are brought together in a controlled invironment some people cant afford a registered pedigree but want somthing a little more special than your average moggy ............. what ever anyone says on here seems like someone else will have a problem with it , £125 is a very reasonable price for a kitten that you know the history of .....


----------



## Guest

siamese candrika said:


> can i just make a statment .................. cross breeds arnt moggies who are allowed to get pregnant by any tom . they are 2 pedigree cats usually the history and family tree is known that are brought together in a controlled invironment some people cant afford a registered pedigree but want somthing a little more special than your average moggy ............. what ever anyone says on here seems like someone else will have a problem with it , £125 is a very reasonable price for a kitten that you know the history of .....


A cat is a cat. I have two moggies and they are absolutely beautiful. And quite frankly they are as good as if not better than any cross breed or pedigree. My moggies are not average. They are friendly, clever, healthy and personally I would much rather my 'average' moggy than a pedigree or 'something' more special crossbreed.

Up and your own back side spring to mind.


----------



## Guest

mrsdusty said:


> A cat is a cat. I have two moggies and they are absolutely beautiful. And quite frankly they are as good as if not better than any cross breed or pedigree. My moggies are not average. They are friendly, clever, healthy and personally I would much rather my 'average' moggy than a pedigree or 'something' more special crossbreed.
> 
> Up and your own back side spring to mind.


something has gotta be said for your average mr moggie,ive had a cat virus go through my house,now thankfully gone,and the only one to have NO symptons what so ever despite being in close contact with the others was my 2 year old moggie.tough,healthy,clever and resistantagree with all the above and i know candrika didnt mean it the way it was taken


----------



## Guest

clare7577 said:


> something has gotta be said for your average mr moggie,ive had a cat virus go through my house,now thankfully gone,and the only one to have NO symptons what so ever despite being in close contact with the others was my 2 year old moggie.tough,healthy,clever and resistantagree with all the above and i know candrika didnt mean it the way it was taken


Thats fair enough Clair, but my pussy cats are very special to me and I dont like them being undermined because of their lack of heritage LOL


----------



## Guest

mrsdusty said:


> Thats fair enough Clair, but my pussy cats are very special to me and I dont like them being undermined because of their lack of heritage LOL


they are what most of todays breeds come fromthey are many a pedigree cats heritage,my cats are also very special to me and just because they are not recognised and have papers doesnt make them any less


----------



## Sungold-Bengals

I don't normally bother to comment on these 'type' of threads because they are normally always going to provoke hostility between people who have never even met - nor or they ever likely to.

From a breeders point of view the only reason I can see anyone ever cross breeding 2 pedigree cats or selling unregistered kittens is because they were bought as 'pets' and 'pet' prices were paid.

Such cats were sold as 'inactive' & therefore should not be bred from.

I oppologise if this is not the case in this instance.

I just find it frustrating that it is thought of as doing people a 'favour' because they may not be able to afford the 'real' thing. They still aren't getting the 'real' thing. 

knock off Nigel comes to mind


----------



## Guest

fair points there,however im not a dishonest person my cats were bought from another breeder who does as i do,no papers or endorsements,their origional cats were bought from a breeder who sold without papers,so again no restrictions.(i believe this is not uncommon for registered breeders(not all)to slip some through the net)at least it was in this case.to deliberatly fool any breeder who sells you a pet quality cat is decietful and it does happen but not in my case.


----------



## Guest

well the cat section is a friendly spot!!!! i dont care for the snobbery tho, should be ashamed of yourselves, u know who ya are


----------



## Guest

claire said:


> well the cat section is a friendly spot!!!! i dont care for the snobbery tho, should be ashamed of yourselves, u know who ya are


Couldn't agree more Claire!! If some of em had their heed any further up their backside they would be inside out LOL


----------



## Guest

mrsdusty said:


> Couldn't agree more Claire!! If some of em had their heed any further up their backside they would be inside out LOL


lol nicely said but i totally agree



scampsmum said:


> unlegitimate ???????
> is that a proper word?
> i dont think so, explains why she cleans for a living lol
> 
> oops that was naughty scampsmum, go to the corner!!!!!!


i thought this part was discusting


----------



## JANICE199

claire said:


> well the cat section is a friendly spot!!!! i dont care for the snobbery tho, should be ashamed of yourselves, u know who ya are


lol and there was me thinking the dog section got bad


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> lol and there was me thinking the dog section got bad


it does sometimes lol its heated but ive never noticed as many pathetic personal attacks there


----------



## Guest

ive got moggies cross breeds and pedigrees and they are all my babies ...................lol at im up me own arse


----------



## scampsmum

claire said:


> lol nicely said but i totally agree
> 
> i thought this part was discusting


So did i!!!!

Unlegitimate indeed!!

Nothing worse than bad grammar and spelling!


----------



## JANICE199

clare7577 said:


> people can be very narrow minded and tar everyone with the same brushbut im a big girl and i can take it
> meet goggles he is a persian x moggyfrom a litter 2 years ago.


my daughter would love that cat


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> my daughter would love that cat


he`s lovely except at 3 in the morning when he`s pushing his whiskery face at you for a smoochie


----------



## Guest

clare7577 said:


> he`s lovely except at 3 in the morning when he`s pushing his whiskery face at you for a smoochie


is that the cat or the hubby? lol


----------



## Guest

mrsdusty said:


> is that the cat or the hubby? lol


ha ha pmsl could be either,but in this case its goggles the moggy i have to put my head under the duvet sometimes,after a few kisses the whiskers in yer face is a bit much


----------



## Guest

scampsmum said:


> So did i!!!!
> 
> Unlegitimate indeed!!
> 
> Nothing worse than bad grammar and spelling!


does it matter to u if its a word or not have u really nothing better to do if ya cant make a valid point with out resorting to personal insults why bother at all????


----------



## Biawhiska

I think you need to work on ridding your home of the virus before you have anymore kittens crossed or not. It can be done. Even if it means rehoming some of your cats. Please do not breed from the cats who are carriers.

If you want to cross your cats then no one cat stop you. If people are willing to spend £125 on a cross then that's up to then. Just so long as you can find them all good homes and if any need rehoming you take them back. At the end of the day you'll always be responisble for the kittens you have bred.

I think it would be good to prehaps get some registered ragdolls and breed full pedigree. Why would you not like to do this? Just out of interest? Would it not be nice to feel you are helping the breed to progress and get your own line going?

Up to you at the end of the day but be careful with this virus. What cat flu virus is it? 

Are yours cats on ABs?


----------



## scampsmum

claire said:


> does it matter to u if its a word or not have u really nothing better to do if ya cant make a valid point with out resorting to personal insults why bother at all????


1 Yes it does, it's a big bugbear of mine
2 No i dont actually
3 I believe all my points are valid as does Clare, and the only reason i got personal was because she did first


----------



## Guest

scampsmum said:


> 1 Yes it does, it's a big bugbear of mine
> 2 No i dont actually
> 3 I believe all my points are valid as does Clare, and the only reason i got personal was because she did first


Please note that dont should be don't. If you really are interested in grammar can I suggest some classes to help you on your way? As you have nothing better to do might help you to get your head out of the sand.


----------



## Guest

scampsmum said:


> 1 Yes it does, it's a big bugbear of mine
> 2 No i dont actually
> 3 I believe all my points are valid as does Clare, and the only reason i got personal was because she did first


i dont see that a post where u mock someone for being a cleaner is a valid point on a PETFORUM


----------



## Guest

all cats have been on course of antibiotics,the 3 older cats in my first post would have been sold if it wernt for this virus,i know that this must be cleared and they tested negative and vaccinated before i can rehome them.im guessing at the calcivirus,but vet didnt officially diagnose,just gave antibiotics and mucus clearing powder.if anyone is a carrier then they will be rehomed to a approved home on the understanding that he/she should be a only cat.hopefully this will not be the case.not because of losing any money,but for the cats sake.


----------



## Guest

clare7577 said:


> all cats have been on course of antibiotics,the 3 older cats in my first post would have been sold if it wernt for this virus,i know that this must be cleared and they tested negative and vaccinated before i can rehome them.im guessing at the calcivirus,but vet didnt officially diagnose,just gave antibiotics and mucus clearing powder.if anyone is a carrier then they will be rehomed to a approved home on the understanding that he/she should be a only cat.hopefully this will not be the case.not because of losing any money,but for the cats sake.


This is not a dig or anything but just a general question 
How do you know if your cats are carriers is there a test that can be done do u know?x


----------



## lizward

scampsmum said:


> And why should a prospective buyer have to pay for vet treatment?
> They'll have enough to pay for the rest of its life


If you don't want to pay for a kitten, no-one is forcing you to. That's how markets work. But I have to say at the moment the kitten season is right at its height and I still see adverts from people wanting kittens for nothing, which suggests that right now there are not that many available for nothing.

Liz


----------



## Guest

Jem85 said:


> This is not a dig or anything but just a general question
> How do you know if your cats are carriers is there a test that can be done do u know?x


a mouth swab will detect this,ive been doing a lot of research lately!


----------



## Guest

clare7577 said:


> a mouth swab will detect this,ive been doing a lot of research lately!


Is it something that can be treated or will they always be a carrier?x


----------



## lizward

scampsmum said:


> Dont you have to be clever?
> You know, read books and stuff? lol


You really are well out of order, you know.

Liz


----------



## Guest

Jem85 said:


> Is it something that can be treated or will they always be a carrier?x


always be i think,there are so many strains the normal vaccines dont even cover them all yet.i suspect my boy(in avatar)is the carrieri hope im wrong and they are all clear,and it came in by a different means.


----------



## scampsmum

claire said:


> i dont see that a post where u mock someone for being a cleaner is a valid point on a PETFORUM


I dont have to answer to you but i will
The reason i get so cross with people like Clare is that any valid arguments goes right over their heads and they dont see what reasonable people are trying to say
In other words she is either extremely educationally challenged (and that could well be why she cleans) or she just wants to start trouble
From what ive seen on this forum she knew that what she posted was going to kick up a storm, she even admitted it
This is my last explanation on this subject

MrsDusty i am well aware that dont should have been don't i was taking a short cut so that i may type quicker.
I certainly do not require grammar lessons from you thank you all the same


----------



## scampsmum

lizward said:


> You really are well out of order, you know.
> 
> Liz


Do you think so?
Ok, you are entitled to your opinion as i am mine


----------



## Biawhiska

The Calici Virus can go but could take months or years. You could always home the kittens who are carriers as it will help them. Less cats, less stress, antibiotic course etc they should get over it. May carry it but won't be shredding.

How many cats have you got? Are they stressed? It makes it worse 

They test by a swap at the back of the throat and in the eye!


----------



## Guest

scampsmum said:


> I dont have to answer to you but i will
> The reason i get so cross with people like Clare is that any valid arguments goes right over their heads and they dont see what reasonable people are trying to say
> In other words she is either extremely educationally challenged (and that could well be why she cleans) or she just wants to start trouble
> From what ive seen on this forum she knew that what she posted was going to kick up a storm, she even admitted it
> This is my last explanation on this subject
> 
> MrsDusty i am well aware that dont should have been don't i was taking a short cut so that i may type quicker.
> I certainly do not require grammar lessons from you thank you all the same


people like me hey?????mmmmmmmmmmmmmm i clean because its a job that fits in well with my busy family lifeive had many different jobs,and found it hard to juggle 9-5 with a family and work away hubbyi can pick and choose my own hours,get good pay,and can be at home when im needed.yes i did leave school at 16 married and straight away had family,so no furthur education for me im afraid,im thick happy and proud


----------



## Biawhiska

Please Let's Get Back To The Topic!


----------



## lizward

cats4eva said:


> Majority of people like you, you mean


Well no, I'm afraid it really does seem to be the majority - and that makes sense really because of course unregistered kittens are cheaper. At the end of the day there's not a lot you can do about market forces.

I'm going to give you an example. I started out breeding only registered cats, then after an almost total wipeout of my breeding lines with FIP plus something else, which co-incided with a change of breed registration policy, I was left with pedigree cats whose progeny could only go on the reference register. Before the change of policy they would have been registerable and showable but now they are not. So I didn't bother registering any more. I wanted to keep a line going so I kept breeding - and I sold the kittens for anything between nothing and £100. I have now returned to registered breeding and all my pedigrees are now registered, two are only on the reference register.

One lady bought a kitten from me who grew into a beautiful boy and then she came back for a girl. A year or so later the first advertisement for kittens appeared. Now, obviously I had no comeback and in fact I was very itnerested indeed to see the kittens. Up till then I was on good terms with this lady and had no reason to suppose she would not want me to see the kittens, but she kept putting me off and I never did get to see them - eventually I took the hint.

Right now she has the boy advertised on pets4homes for sale at £400, no papers, for stud or pet. As soon as I saw the ad I phoned up and offered to buy him back - I had told her clearly at least twice before that if she ever wanted to rehome him I would take him back. She said she had changed her mind and was about to delete the ad - but that was three days ago and the ad is still there. I am hopping mad. I had no reason at all to think there was anything wrong with the home, quite the reverse in fact. I even offered to register the cat concerned, after all I have all the papers and his Mum is registered now (she wasn't before) but no, she was not interested in registering the cat, even at no cost to herself. Of course, since I now know she is trying to sell him and won't sell him to me, she's not going to be getting the papers out of me even if she pays!

It's a line I would like to go back to and in fact I asked tp use the boy for stud, but he would have to be registered for that and even the promise of a stud fee doesn't seem to make her willing to register him. I find that rather incomprehensible but there it is.

Liz


----------



## Guest

scampsmum said:


> I dont have to answer to you but i will
> The reason i get so cross with people like Clare is that any valid arguments goes right over their heads and they dont see what reasonable people are trying to say
> In other words she is either extremely educationally challenged (and that could well be why she cleans) or she just wants to start trouble
> From what ive seen on this forum she knew that what she posted was going to kick up a storm, she even admitted it
> This is my last explanation on this subject
> 
> MrsDusty i am well aware that dont should have been don't i was taking a short cut so that i may type quicker.
> I certainly do not require grammar lessons from you thank you all the same


I have heard it all. What a nasty vindictive person you are. Believe me you will get your comeuppence. Are you as nasty as this in real life or just in cyber space?


----------



## Guest

fluffypurrs said:


> The Calici Virus can go but could take months or years. You could always home the kittens who are carriers as it will help them. Less cats, less stress, antibiotic course etc they should get over it. May carry it but won't be shredding.
> 
> How many cats have you got? Are they stressed? It makes it worse
> 
> They test by a swap at the back of the throat and in the eye!


ive got 7 that have been affected,including the 3 kittens,thanks for the info,


----------



## Saynamore

clare7577 said:


> people can be very narrow minded and tar everyone with the same brushbut im a big girl and i can take it
> meet goggles he is a persian x moggyfrom a litter 2 years ago.


Looks like moggy x bengal to me, can't see any Persian in that cat at all


----------



## JANICE199

sometimes i wish we had an ignore button...why some people feel the need to be so rude is beyond me...


----------



## Guest

Saynamore said:


> Looks like moggy x bengal to me, can't see any Persian in that cat at all


his skull is more the shape of a persianand he has his dads mucky eyes


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> sometimes i wish we had an ignore button...why some people feel the need to be so rude is beyond me...


we do!!..............


----------



## Biawhiska

clare7577 said:


> ive got 7 that have been affected,including the 3 kittens,thanks for the info,


are they seperate from the others?

you must ensure you wash your hands and remove shoes etc before going from virus cats to non.

bleach the trays daily, remove waste asap, bleach every surface daily where the cats sneeze, food bowls, water bowls etc.... and even wash your scratch posts, bedding evrything, it can live in the air surface for up to 10 days.


----------



## Guest

clare7577 said:


> always be i think,there are so many strains the normal vaccines dont even cover them all yet.i suspect my boy(in avatar)is the carrieri hope im wrong and they are all clear,and it came in by a different means.


If he is the carrier how will it affect him or will he be fine and just the others that it effects? 
Sorry for all the questions but im sure every cat owner needs to know these things x


----------



## Guest

Jem85 said:


> If he is the carrier how will it affect him or will he be fine and just the others that it effects?
> Sorry for all the questions but im sure every cat owner needs to know these things x


he himself only sneezed a couple of times,didnt get snotty,carriers can only transmit to others when they get stressed,e.g having kittens,moving house,new cat arrives etc,then they can "shed" the virus to others.vaccinated cats can still get it but not as bad as unvaccinated cats can,carriers themselves can look perfectly healthy and show no signs.


----------



## Guest

fluffypurrs said:


> are they seperate from the others?
> 
> you must ensure you wash your hands and remove shoes etc before going from virus cats to non.
> 
> bleach the trays daily, remove waste asap, bleach every surface daily where the cats sneeze, food bowls, water bowls etc.... and even wash your scratch posts, bedding evrything, it can live in the air surface for up to 10 days.


thanks got this info from a web site i visited along my travelsits a full time job!


----------



## Biawhiska

Cool 

Yep hard work!! But for the best


----------



## Guest

another symptom is ulcers on the toungue/mouth,poor little kitten that died had thisnone of the others have though.


----------



## Biawhiska

yes, will be calici then, not herpes.


----------



## Biawhiska

what AB's are they on?


----------



## Guest

fluffypurrs said:


> what AB's are they on?


noroclav 50g twice daily and biosolve powder


----------



## Guest

just looked on another cat health website fcv can be shed for 3-18 months,50% are left carriers


----------



## Guest

Beautifull kittys they are..but not fare to breed them intentionally  they are just pretty moggies at the end of the day and theres enuff of them already needing good homes .


----------



## Guest

Theres Defo Too Many Of Us Claires On Here


----------



## bee112

I have seen so many Raggie x, persian x etc when I was looking for my 2 kitt's..

They seem to be quite popular


----------



## Janee

Sungold-Bengals said:


> I don't normally bother to comment on these 'type' of threads because they are normally always going to provoke hostility between people who have never even met - nor or they ever likely to.
> 
> From a breeders point of view the only reason I can see anyone ever cross breeding 2 pedigree cats or selling unregistered kittens is because they were bought as 'pets' and 'pet' prices were paid.
> 
> Such cats were sold as 'inactive' & therefore should not be bred from.
> 
> I oppologise if this is not the case in this instance.
> 
> I just find it frustrating that it is thought of as doing people a 'favour' because they may not be able to afford the 'real' thing. They still aren't getting the 'real' thing.
> 
> knock off Nigel comes to mind





> Clare they are beautiful hun
> I wouldnt worry about what others say about cross breeding as long as you're not trying to pass them off as pedigrees you're not hurting anyone
> I agree about ginger, he is too gorgeous to get rid of


Two opposing views

But I agree with the first - did you buy a pedigree breeding cat and did you tell the seller that you would be cross-breeding?

I don't think any self respecting pedigree breeder who was concerned about the lines of the breed would consent to that and would be horrified to find that is what you might have done.

The OP IMO is a troll.


----------



## Guest

Janee said:


> Two opposing views
> 
> But I agree with the first - did you buy a pedigree breeding cat and did you tell the seller that you would be cross-breeding?
> 
> I don't think any self respecting pedigree breeder who was concerned about the lines of the breed would consent to that and would be horrified to find that is what you might have done.
> 
> The OP IMO is a troll.


i have already answered this.I AM NOT A LIAR I DO NOT BUY FROM BREEDERS PET QUALITY CATS AND THEN CHEAT THEM BY BREEDING. i wish people would read all the threads before replyingand why am i a troll


----------



## Guest

bee112 said:


> I have seen so many Raggie x, persian x etc when I was looking for my 2 kitt's..
> 
> They seem to be quite popular


Same here. I remember seeing too many. Some of them just said Ragdoll X... never stated what else they were bred with.

I was going to get a moggy at first. Most were around the £30 mark, some werev£80. These were just ya normal moggy cats. No pedigree parents in them at all.

I wanted a Ragdoll, but didn't know too much about them or much about pedigree cats. So I started researching, after a while... I learnt alot.

I kept seeing Ragdoll X for £150+ and I just thought to myself "I may as well pay out the £350 for a pure bred kitten with pedigree and registration etc" instead of paying that sort of price for a mix.

People will pay these prices for cross breeds. But most of the people that do are not very knowledgable about pure breeds and pedigrees (I do not mean that in a nast way... I was one of them people before. But I did my research and decided to go pure breed).

Knowing what I know now. I would never pay that price for a cross breed. I'd just pay the extra few quid out to get a pure bred cat.

Each to their own though.


----------



## englishrose943

Can i just say that i think Claire has been very open and honest to all the accusations and questions thrown at her today. She obviously has nothing to hide and is a very honest person. Go girl


----------



## Guest

wow troll is a bit bloody harsh aint it


----------



## englishrose943

Claire has been getting s*** all day and i think some people need to back off and now calling her a troll thats very adult like isnt it?


----------



## Janee

You are a troll because trolls post provactive posts which cause threads like this one.

Google wikipedia definition:

An Internet troll, or simply troll in Internet slang, is someone who posts controversial and usually irrelevant or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum or chat room, with the intention of baiting other users into an emotional response[1] or to generally disrupt normal on-topic discussion.[2]


----------



## JANICE199

name calling is'nt very nice...


----------



## Guest

All she was doing was showing her babys off and being open about her breeding???

yer some of us may not agree on the breeding, some it dont bother but she was simply showing off her babys.

calling someone a troll for doing that is not on it really aint.


----------



## Guest

Janee said:


> You are a troll because trolls post provactive posts which cause threads like this one.
> 
> Google wikipedia definition:
> 
> An Internet troll, or simply troll in Internet slang, is someone who posts controversial and usually irrelevant or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum or chat room, with the intention of baiting other users into an emotional response[1] or to generally disrupt normal on-topic discussion.[2]


i put this thread on because i noticed a couple regarding x breeds on already.so people could see what they looked like and why i did itnot irrelevent at all and totally on topic,may i add MY topic


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Clare has been somewhat honest and i agree the responses are harsh but with good reason imo-people feel passionate about issues such as this,and she as she said is a big girl and can take it otherwise would not have put herself in the firing line,I think Clare you do love and care for your animals but cross breeding doesn't always benefit the breed-one of the differences between a byb and registered,i know their are byb's which go on the pretence of a prefix but people such as you totally undermine breeders that research and breed to add to the breed,you are doing neither it would seem except breeding for profit no matter how little you gain and that though maybe not illegal is morally wrong to me


----------



## binxycat

.In other words she is either extremely educationally challenged (and that could well be why she cleans) or she just wants to start trouble


I'm sorry but I think that's plain rude


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Yes Clare has taken a lot of stick for this. But she knew she would by posting it! 

Anyway - I agree, in my opnion it seems a little unfair when people like myself have spent an awful lot of money in investing in my breeding girls and giving them what they need. The hours are endless as to the amount of research I do on breeding and am always learning. I care about keeping good lines for my Burmese and Siamese.

And although clare's cross breeds are crossed pedigrees (and not just ordinary moggies) - they are still moggies really. Of which I certainly wouldnt pay for. All 3 of my moggies were free to a good home.

In my opinion acts like this make prospective buyers expect a lower price for proper quality breed cats - which is unfair to breeders who actually invest a lot of time, effort and money into making sure its done properly.

What i dont understand is Clare, is that you are obviously very into breeding cats and enjoy it very much and are proud of what you do - so why not do it with full pedigrees? I dont really understand the logic? Is it because you cannot afford to buy pedigree cats and do it properly?


----------



## Guest

binxycat said:


> .In other words she is either extremely educationally challenged (and that could well be why she cleans) or she just wants to start trouble
> 
> I'm sorry but I think that's plain rude


i agree,i think its rude to assume that someone is thick just because they do not share your views


----------



## Guest

xxSaffronxx said:


> Yes Clare has taken a lot of stick for this. But she knew she would by posting it!
> 
> Anyway - I agree, in my opnion it seems a little unfair when people like myself have spent an awful lot of money in investing in my breeding girls and giving them what they need. The hours are endless as to the amount of research I do on breeding and am always learning. I care about keeping good lines for my Burmese and Siamese.
> 
> And although clare's cross breeds are crossed pedigrees (and not just ordinary moggies) - they are still moggies really. Of which I certainly wouldnt pay for. All 3 of my moggies were free to a good home.
> 
> In my opinion acts like this make prospective buyers expect a lower price for proper quality breed cats - which is unfair to breeders who actually invest a lot of time, effort and money into making sure its done properly.
> 
> What i dont understand is Clare, is that you are obviously very into breeding cats and enjoy it very much and are proud of what you do - so why not do it with full pedigrees? I dont really understand the logic? Is it because you cannot afford to buy pedigree cats and do it properly?


to do it "properly"would mean rehoming my present cats,which i dont want to do they are part of the family and live that way.i have 5 girls and 1 boy(breeding ragdolls)and couldnt bear to rehome them and get more!


----------



## xxSaffronxx

clare7577 said:


> to do it "properly"would mean rehoming my present cats,which i dont want to do they are part of the family and live that way.i have 5 girls and 1 boy(breeding ragdolls)and couldnt bear to rehome them and get more!


Yes i understand completely that you wouldnt want to rehome them - but could you not neuter them and keep them as pets? And then buy in your new queens?

Are they not already full pedigrees that you cross breed with each other? In which case you wouldnt need to neuter them - just mate them with the same quality breed?

I have 3 neuters and a dog - plus my 5 breeding queens


----------



## cats4eva

Well thats what I keep asking....

I agree you come across like you absolutely adore your cats and take care of them to the best of your ability...but why not just become (sorry if this is stereotypical) a legit breeder like you said you were going to a while back? If I remember correctly you said that the other breeders opinions were correct and that you were going to do everything by the book? What made you change your mind once again?


----------



## Siamese Kelly

clare7577 said:


> to do it "properly"would mean rehoming my present cats,which i dont want to do they are part of the family and live that way.i have 5 girls and 1 boy(breeding ragdolls)and couldnt bear to rehome them and get more!


So how old are your girls Clare and is your 1 boy satisfied and happy with 5 girls,i understand your views of not wanting to rehome your current girls but when do you retire them?


----------



## Guest

It dont see why claire has to keep justifying herself????? they are her cats and its her choice they are not mistreated. She has been good enough to give u all answer that she didnt have to in the first place


----------



## xxSaffronxx

claire said:


> It dont see why claire has to keep justifying herself????? they are her cats and its her choice they are not mistreated. She has been good enough to give u all answer that she didnt have to in the first place


Its a forum hun - it where you discuss things! I am not having a dig at her - im discussing it with her 

Also everyone has different opnions - again its what a forum is for


----------



## Guest

cats4eva said:


> Well thats what I keep asking....
> 
> I agree you come across like you absolutely adore your cats and take care of them to the best of your ability...but why not just become (sorry if this is stereotypical) a legit breeder like you said you were going to a while back? If I remember correctly you said that the other breeders opinions were correct and that you were going to do everything by the book? What made you change your mind once again?


i have my 5 raggie girls and 1 boy,and i also have 1 persian boy,4 moggies and 3 dogs,2 horses.im not willing to give up the cats ive got and simply havent got room for any more!


----------



## xxSaffronxx

clare7577 said:


> i have my 5 raggie girls and 1 boy,and i also have 1 persian boy,4 moggies and 3 dogs,2 horses.im not willing to give up the cats ive got and simply havent got room for any more!


LOL sounds like you have a house full!


----------



## archiebaby

scampsmum said:


> unlegitimate ???????
> is that a proper word?
> i dont think so, explains why she cleans for a living lol
> 
> oops that was naughty scampsmum, go to the corner!!!!!!


my late auntie was a cleaner also but for downing street, she actually got a mbe for her hard work and no she wasnt a stupid woman either just a very hard worker,i think you have a right bl****dy cheek with your comments about cleaners!!!!  do you think you are better and more clever than someone who cleans for a living then?


----------



## Siamese Kelly

xxSaffronxx said:


> Its a forum hun - it where you discuss things! I am not having a dig at her - im discussing it with her
> 
> Also everyone has different opnions - again its what a forum is for


Exactly-Again forums when you put up threads such as these are going to cause debate-and Clare knew this as she is no stranger to it-she is a big girl as she said and i'm sure if she didn't want to justify/respond to other peeps opinions she wouldn't have posted the things she has-as someone quite correctly pointed out she is not thick


----------



## Guest

Siamese Kelly said:


> So how old are your girls Clare and is your 1 boy satisfied and happy with 5 girls,i understand your views of not wanting to rehome your current girls but when do you retire them?


one is around 6 and is going to be spayed next week,one is 5 and will be spayed at the end of this year,one is 3 and the other two are 5 months old,kept back from my last stud who sadly passed away.


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Siamese Kelly said:


> Exactly-Again forums when you put up threads such as these are going to cause debate-and Clare knew this as she is no stranger to it-she is a big girl as she said and i'm sure if she didn't want to justify/respond to other peeps opinions she wouldn't have posted the things she has-as someone quite correctly pointed out she is not thick


Which is what i said too - Clare knows it would cause debate and she was expecting some harsh threads - even though some were a bit too harsh


----------



## Guest

xxSaffronxx said:


> Its a forum hun - it where you discuss things! I am not having a dig at her - im discussing it with her
> 
> Also everyone has different opnions - again its what a forum is for





Siamese Kelly said:


> Exactly-Again forums when you put up threads such as these are going to cause debate-and Clare knew this as she is no stranger to it-she is a big girl as she said and i'm sure if she didn't want to justify/respond to other peeps opinions she wouldn't have posted the things she has-as someone quite correctly pointed out she is not thick


i know what a forum is for its discussions not a witch hunt. edit..... not that im directing that comment at u too. there is a difference between reasonable questions n cack comments about peoples intelligence


----------



## Siamese Kelly

clare7577 said:


> one is around 6 and is going to be spayed next week,one is 5 and will be spayed at the end of this year,one is 3 and the other two are 5 months old,kept back from my last stud who sadly passed away.


So what will you do when they are all spayed/neutered? How will your lad stay happy and forfilled?


----------



## Guest

Trolls Are Cute


----------



## xxSaffronxx

claire said:


> i know what a forum is for its discussions not a witch hunt


LOL - if you think what i have typed is a witch hunt then you have no idea..............!


----------



## Biawhiska

remember the troll dolls you used to be able to get?


----------



## Guest

xxSaffronxx said:


> LOL - if you think what i have typed is a witch hunt then you have no idea..............!


PLEASE RE READ MY COMMENT


----------



## xxSaffronxx

fluffypurrs said:


> remember the troll dolls you used to be able to get?


Oh yes fluff with the crazy coloured hair?? I used to have one of those


----------



## xxSaffronxx

claire said:


> PLEASE RE READ MY COMMENT


Yes well you edited after i had responded - either way im not going to argue with you


----------



## Siamese Kelly

claire said:


> i know what a forum is for its discussions not a witch hunt


Quite right it's not a witch hunt but on topics such as this-people will always have strong views-as Saffron said some a bit much but the rest is as simple as a difference of opinion-very big with good reason and we are curious as to Clares way of thinking...we are all grown ups and play accordingly-again Clare nominates herself for this-she is not as green as she maybe cabbage looking and though it's commendable that you want to fight her corner..she is a big girl and we do learn from debates such as this whether we like them or not-it's part of what makes us human and the world go round


----------



## Guest

Siamese Kelly said:


> So what will you do when they are all spayed/neutered? How will your lad stay happy and forfilled?


he will have 3 ladies


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Siamese Kelly said:


> Quite right it's not a witch hunt but on topics such as this-people will always have strong views-as Saffron said some a bit much but the rest is as simple as a difference of opinion-very big with good reason and we are curious as to Clares way of thinking...we are all grown ups and play accordingly-again Clare nominates herself for this-she is not as green as she maybe cabbage looking and though it's commendable that you want to fight her corner..she is a big girl and we do learn from debates such as this whether we like them or not-it's part of what makes us human and the world go round


And believe it or not sometimes me & SK disagree on things!


----------



## Guest

Siamese Kelly said:


> Quite right it's not a witch hunt but on topics such as this-people will always have strong views-as Saffron said some a bit much but the rest is as simple as a difference of opinion-very big with good reason and we are curious as to Clares way of thinking...we are all grown ups and play accordingly-again Clare nominates herself for this-she is not as green as she maybe cabbage looking and though it's commendable that you want to fight her corner..she is a big girl and we do learn from debates such as this whether we like them or not-it's part of what makes us human and the world go round


please re read my comment i realised how it soumd n edited, im not even tryin to make a point about u, its the nasty comments people have made not proper questions like urs


----------



## Biawhiska

This Thread Is Silly Now Guys.


----------



## Guest

xxSaffronxx said:


> Yes well you edited after i had responded - either way im not going to argue with you


so if a ask questions its a me arguing but if u do its a discusion


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Im pressing the illusive "ignore" button!


----------



## xxSaffronxx

fluffypurrs said:


> This Thread Is Silly Now Guys.


As they always do fluff!


----------



## Siamese Kelly

claire said:


> well the cat section is a friendly spot!!!! i dont care for the snobbery tho, should be ashamed of yourselves, u know who ya are


Why thankyou love

Couldn't agree more Claire!! If some of em had their heed any further up their backside they would be inside out LOL
Reply With Quote For me i find this manoeuvre works a treat on the back of my front teeth


----------



## Guest

xxSaffronxx said:


> Im pressing the illusive "ignore" button!


on me???............


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Siamese Kelly said:


> Why thankyou love
> 
> Couldn't agree more Claire!! If some of em had their heed any further up their backside they would be inside out LOL
> Reply With Quote For me i find this manoeuvre works a treat on the back of my front teeth


ROFLLLLLLLLLLL - u always manage to make me giggle!


----------



## Guest

Even the best of friends can disagree on things  it's called life.

We are all human and all have our OWN opinions and will speak them out loud if we feel necessary.

Like others have said, this is a forum and forums are for discussions. There aren't always going to replies that agree with another... it's just how it is.

It's ones choice whether they chose to answer certain questions and feel they should explain themselves. 

Sometimes you just have to sit and realise, not everyone is going to agree with you or whoever. We all have our own minds and our own opinions. If someone doesn't agree with what you say, then why get so upset? it's their choice. Obviously if it is something really terrible, then people will get upset and question others views.

Again, I do not agree with personal attacks when they are clearly not needed  it's rather childish... makes me feel as though I am in a school playground.


----------



## Siamese Kelly

claire said:


> please re read my comment i realised how it soumd n edited, im not even tryin to make a point about u, its the nasty comments people have made not proper questions like urs


I know where your at but those i'm sure will be rightly ignored,but plz understand we are a good bunch of peeps on here..we just have very strong,passionate different views on certain subjects it does not mean any of us wants or would hang the nearest volunteer..promise


----------



## Guest

Siamese Kelly said:


> Why thankyou love
> 
> Couldn't agree more Claire!! If some of em had their heed any further up their backside they would be inside out LOL
> Reply With Quote For me i find this manoeuvre works a treat on the back of my front teeth


??? i dont get what ya saying? i was refering to a member tellin someone basically they were thick cos they were a cleaner


----------



## xxSaffronxx

claire said:


> ??? i dont get what ya saying? i was refering to a member tellin someone basically they were thick cos they were a cleaner


Yes and both me & SK agreed some replys were below the belt.

At the end of the day we are all here for one reason - and thats cos we care about our animals and come on here to ask other peeps opinions and ideas when we are stuck - or generally just to chat about our beloved furkids


----------



## cats4eva

3 more ladies?? Well why dont you do it with these then when the others have been spayed?


----------



## Guest

cats4eva said:


> 3 more ladies?? Well why dont you do it with these then when the others have been spayed?


do what with them?


----------



## Siamese Kelly

claire said:


> ??? i dont get what ya saying? i was refering to a member tellin someone basically they were thick cos they were a cleaner


I was referring to the comments made by you and Mrs D,think we have crossed wires-but on the cleaner thing,don't think Binxy mean't to put cleaners down-we all have to earn our supper,just think she got caught up in the moment


----------



## Siamese Kelly

And when these 3 reach an age-as you say in an ideal world and all that but were none of us in that parallel so how are you going to accomadate and forfill their needs and keep a happy house?


----------



## bee112

Siamese Kelly said:


> I know where your at but those i'm sure will be rightly ignored,but plz understand we are a good bunch of peeps on here..we just have very strong,passionate different views on certain subjects it does not mean any of us wants or would hang the nearest volunteer..promise


ha ha we are very passionate about are breeds.. but it's no different in the dog section.. been some very heated debates over there about the same topic.. breeding!


----------



## Guest

scampsmum said:


> Dont you have to be clever?
> You know, read books and stuff? lol





scampsmum said:


> £9 an hour? is that all?
> blimey until i done my back in i was on £12 an hour and that was over a year ago
> does the taxman know about your breeding profits?





scampsmum said:


> I dont have to answer to you but i will
> The reason i get so cross with people like Clare is that any valid arguments goes right over their heads and they dont see what reasonable people are trying to say
> In other words she is either extremely educationally challenged (and that could well be why she cleans) or she just wants to start trouble
> From what ive seen on this forum she knew that what she posted was going to kick up a storm, she even admitted it
> This is my last explanation on this subject
> 
> MrsDusty i am well aware that dont should have been don't i was taking a short cut so that i may type quicker.
> I certainly do not require grammar lessons from you thank you all the same





Janee said:


> Two opposing views
> 
> But I agree with the first - did you buy a pedigree breeding cat and did you tell the seller that you would be cross-breeding?
> 
> I don't think any self respecting pedigree breeder who was concerned about the lines of the breed would consent to that and would be horrified to find that is what you might have done.
> 
> The OP IMO is a troll.





Janee said:


> You are a troll because trolls post provactive posts which cause threads like this one.
> 
> Google wikipedia definition:
> 
> An Internet troll, or simply troll in Internet slang, is someone who posts controversial and usually irrelevant or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum or chat room, with the intention of baiting other users into an emotional response[1] or to generally disrupt normal on-topic discussion.[2]


these are the comments i was refering to i was agreein wit bixy earlier thanks for ya resonponses tho i think i might boil my head


----------



## Guest

Have not read all 17 pages but as this seems to be the 'topic of discussion' I put my twopennenth is.

Not meant to offend anyone, these are my views on the subject only.

Personally I do not agree with planned cross breeding of cats, OK there is sometimes to odd accident but thats what they call nature. There are several reasons why I have these views, The most important one is my mind is that a good precentage of the people who buy a cross breed maybe do so because they either cannot afford to pay top price for a purebreed. If they cannot afford one we have to ask what happens to the cat if circumstances change, what if the cats ill, can they afford insurance, can they afford hefty vets bills. OK some of you may say, the same applies with a 'moggy' - NO - I don't think so, lots of people love cats, any cat doesn't matter what fancy name it has, and will fight tooth and nail to pay for it's treatments. 
What I am trying to say maybe is some cats are seen as 'designer' more a look at what i've got - OK till circumstances change as I say.

Infact i'll go a bit further now and say in my opinion a cross bred cat is exactly the same as any cat, and should be charged the same - certainly no more.

I do own a cat, but I am more a dog person, And I'd never in a million years consider crossbreeding those, I would like to see the breeds get better, not worse.

NO offence meant to anyone whatsoever.
regards


----------



## Guest

Siamese Kelly said:


> I was referring to the comments made by you and Mrs D,think we have crossed wires-but on the cleaner thing,don't think Binxy mean't to put cleaners down-we all have to earn our supper,just think she got caught up in the moment


im more than happy pulling other peeps pubeys out of shower plug holes! and scrubbing skidders off marigolds donned of courseim not ashamed that i clean other peoples houses for a living,have done for the last 5 years,as ive said it fits perfectly with my busy life


----------



## Guest

Please correct me if I am wrong... but I don't recall binxycat putting cleaners down, it was scampsmum?


----------



## Guest

i have no real point of view on breeding cat/dog so never comment in either section i only comment when i see people bein personally attacked as i dont agree thats what the forum is here for but in future i wont bother


----------



## Siamese Kelly

bee112 said:


> ha ha we are very passionate about are breeds.. but it's no different in the dog section.. been some very heated debates over there about the same topic.. breeding!


Quite right too-it's how we learn and move forward


----------



## Guest

Kay2008 said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong... but I don't recall binxycat putting cleaners down, it was scampsmum?


yes it was that naughty scampysmum


----------



## Guest

Kay2008 said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong... but I don't recall binxycat putting cleaners down, it was scampsmum?


yes i know i agreed with her


----------



## cats4eva

clare7577 said:


> do what with them?


Register them


----------



## binxycat

bee112 said:


> ha ha we are very passionate about are breeds.. but it's no different in the dog section.. been some very heated debates over there about the same topic.. breeding!


Bleedin breeding - always an issue in most UK households LOl


----------



## xxSaffronxx

claire said:


> these are the comments i was refering to i was agreein wit bixy earlier thanks for ya resonponses tho i think i might boil my head


LOL - well apologies it seems we have our wires crossed. I thought you were having a go at me earlier.
These things do get mixed up tho when so many peeps are passionate about their views - especially pedigree breeders like me!


----------



## xxSaffronxx

cats4eva said:


> Register them


Yes but also - if your existing cats are raggies - then why cant you breed legit from them rather than keep crossinf the breeds? Or are they not full pedigrees either?


----------



## Saikou

OK donning my tin hat here. I breed siamese and orientals, because I love them and I want to produce a show winning line of my own that is first and foremost as healthy as I can make it, but also conforms to the SOP. I choose to register my kittens and abide by the registries rules.

However, I don't understand why someone else shouldn't have kittens with their moggie or pedigrees of different types mated together as long as :


if the parents are pedigree they were bought with the breeders permission for them to be bred with
 If the parents are moggies then Mum was not put at risk health wise by being left to be ravaged by the local tom who could be carrying who knows what
 The kittens are well kept, healthy, well socialised, fully weaned, litter trained, wormed and vet checked before they go to their new homes
Good homes are found for all of them with a guarantee that their breeder takes responsibility for them should the new owner not be able to keep them so they don't end up in rescue.

I don't see why someone shouldn't charge a reasonable cost for their kittens if all that is taken into account, that is between them and the buyer. I think making an adoption fee for a kitten that makes the prospective new owner think a bit about the committment can not be a bad thing, doesn't necessarily mean that the breeder is out to make money. Kittens are hugely expensive to bring up if its done properly.

I would hazzard a guess that there are as many BYBs out there with prefixes charging above average prices for sickly, unsocialised kittens as there are without prefixes.


----------



## Siamese Kelly

clare7577 said:


> im more than happy pulling other peeps pubeys out of shower plug holes! and scrubbing skidders off marigolds donned of courseim not ashamed that i clean other peoples houses for a living,have done for the last 5 years,as ive said it fits perfectly with my busy life


Dunno why your quoting to me-i have no problem with your job,my mum is an exec domesticat and is exemplary in her work-glad your happy in your work love


----------



## englishrose943

claire said:


> i have no real point of view on breeding cat/dog so never comment in either section i only comment when i see people bein personally attacked as i dont agree thats what the forum is here for but in future i wont bother


Clare dont ever let anyone put you off. I too have enemies on here but just totally ignore them. You have had some good input in here and have made lots of people laff so dont give up just cause of some stupid inconsiderate people.


----------



## Guest

anyway have fun i will deffinatly steer clear of this part of the forum if not the whole lot in future


----------



## Biawhiska

well said and on that note maybe the thread should end?


----------



## Guest

cats4eva said:


> Register them


they cant be registered,i never bought any of my cats from registered breeders,and they in turn didnt either.the 3 year old and 2 5 month olds were bred by me,chloe who`s 3 was sired by a stud cat belonging to a breeder(i bought her mum from her,she was put to stud the day i took her)the 2 5 month olds were kept back from my last litter of ragdolls from my previous stud.


----------



## xxSaffronxx

claire said:


> anyway have fun i will deffinatly steer clear of this part of the forum if not the whole lot in future


We do have fun!  Take it with a pinch of salt - i do! No point getting upset


----------



## Guest

Siamese Kelly said:


> Dunno why your quoting to me-i have no problem with your job,my mum is an exec domesticat and is exemplary in her work-glad your happy in your work love


sorry wasnt quoting you,just the reference to the cleaning bit


----------



## kittycats84

xxSaffronxx said:


> We do have fun!  Take it with a pinch of salt - i do! No point getting upset


saffron, your cats like my lucky! even with the white bit on her chest.. wicked..


----------



## Siamese Kelly

englishrose943 said:


> Clare dont ever let anyone put you off. I too have enemies on here but just totally ignore them. You have had some good input in here and have made lots of people laff so dont give up just cause of some stupid inconsiderate people.


I agree English-don't let difference of opinions put you off.and i truly hope it doesn't as thats what makes forums interesting,how mundane things would get if none of us ever posted our thoughts and feelings for fear of offense


----------



## xxSaffronxx

kittycats84 said:


> saffron, your cats like my lucky! even with the white bit on her chest.. wicked..


Little madam she is too! LOL


----------



## Siamese Kelly

clare7577 said:


> sorry wasnt quoting you,just the reference to the cleaning bit


Bloody good job an all....have the tar and feathers at a winks noticeNo i really do


----------



## xxSaffronxx

Siamese Kelly said:


> I agree English-don't let difference of opinions put you off.and i truly hope it doesn't as thats what makes forums interesting,how mundane things would get if none of us ever posted our thoughts and feelings for fear of offense


Well if it wasnt interesting i wouldnt still be online now - i would be snuggled up in bed with my breeding book swatting once again! (much to my partner's horror!!)


----------



## binxycat

Siamese Kelly said:


> I agree English-don't let difference of opinions put you off.and i truly hope it doesn't as thats what makes forums interesting,how mundane things would get if none of us ever posted our thoughts and feelings for fear of offense


Totally agree Kelly x It's an EDUCATION, bugger GCSE's me thinks!!!


----------



## Guest

Siamese Kelly said:


> I agree English-don't let difference of opinions put you off.and i truly hope it doesn't as thats what makes forums interesting,how mundane things would get if none of us ever posted our thoughts and feelings for fear of offense


i agree difference of opinion makes a forum interestin but name callin is f**kin shockin! IMO anyone callin names n makin personal attacks should be banned straight away, ive no problem with difference of opinion it makes the world go round


----------



## Guest

binxycat said:


> Totally agree Kelly x It's an EDUCATION, bugger GCSE's me thinks!!!


gcse`s whats themi used to bugger off and ride my horse halfway through the school day,and listen my headphones during scienceand bunk off and smoke in the cemetry,


----------



## cats4eva

clare7577 said:


> they cant be registered,i never bought any of my cats from registered breeders,and they in turn didnt either.the 3 year old and 2 5 month olds were bred by me,chloe who`s 3 was sired by a stud cat belonging to a breeder(i bought her mum from her,she was put to stud the day i took her)the 2 5 month olds were kept back from my last litter of ragdolls from my previous stud.


All sounds abit messy

.................but I guess you are going to do what you think is right so not really anything else I have to add.

Theres a new topic started could be an interesting non-debating one regarding why we breed. Im heading there - Claire seems to be thriving from all the attention rather than even considering what she is doing so Im leaving this one here. It has no where else to go I think everything has been covered and people can make up their own minds now with all the info provided.

Good Luck Claire hope you cats manage to get through their cat flu epidemic and no more pass away.


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Well put T


----------



## xxSaffronxx

claire said:


> i agree difference of opinion makes a forum interestin but name callin is f**kin shockin! IMO anyone callin names n makin personal attacks should be banned straight away, ive no problem with difference of opinion it makes the world go round


We are not saying name calling is acceptable - but only the differences of opinion. There is no need for name calling at all. We are all adults here


----------



## Guest

cats4eva said:


> All sounds abit messy
> 
> .................but I guess you are going to do what you think is right so not really anything else I have to add.
> 
> Theres a new topic started could be an interesting non-debating one regarding why we breed. Im heading there - Claire seems to be thriving from all the attention rather than even considering what she is doing so Im leaving this one here. It has no where else to go I think everything has been covered and people can make up their own minds now with all the info provided.
> 
> Good Luck Claire hope you cats manage to get through their cat flu epidemic and no more pass away.


i think we are out of the woods on that one now thanks


----------



## Guest

any how im off to see how that ignore business works


----------



## binxycat

clare7577 said:


> gcse`s whats themi used to bugger off and ride my horse halfway through the school day,and listen my headphones during scienceand bunk off and smoke in the cemetry,


yeah, it was great


----------



## Biawhiska

so in the end shall we all agree to diagree with regards to crossbreeding


----------



## cats4eva

fluffypurrs said:


> so in the end shall we all agree to diagree with regards to crossbreeding


Yes I think so Fluffy best all around. x


----------



## audrey1824

I just don't understand why you would want to cross breed them ?


----------



## audrey1824

binxycat said:


> .In other words she is either extremely educationally challenged (and that could well be why she cleans) or she just wants to start trouble
> 
> I'm sorry but I think that's plain rude


The best thing for pedigree breeders to do is early neuter their kittens, then these back street breeders can't get their hands on them.
I refused to let a breeder into my stud as I discovered she had a history of Moggy breeding, there are enough of the poor little souls in rescues, so that is something to consider for the future, one day you BSB's may wish to breed and show pedigree cats, but the past will follow you.


----------



## Desertstorm

I have spent the past hour or so reading all the entrys on this discussion. Hmmm... it seems to me that if cross breeding had been so frowned on in the past, then we would not have the beautiful Tonkinese (of which I have two) , the Himalayan (which I breed) or the georgeous Birman. Many of the established breeds we have today were made from two or more different breeds of cats being crossed. For instance, it is believed by some, that the Somali (longhaired Abbyssinian) could possibly have come from crossing a Persian with an Abbyssinian. It is now a registered breed. The only thing Claire is doing, is crossing two unregistered purebreds together. Something that has been done in the past and many beautiful different breeds have been the result.  Lack of papers does not in the least detract from the beauty of her cats and kittens. Have a great day Clare!


----------



## Kay73

Desertstorm said:


> I have spent the past hour or so reading all the entrys on this discussion. Hmmm... it seems to me that if cross breeding had been so frowned on in the past, then we would not have the beautiful Tonkinese (of which I have two) , the Himalayan (which I breed) or the georgeous Birman. Many of the established breeds we have today were made from two or more different breeds of cats being crossed. For instance, it is believed by some, that the Somali (longhaired Abbyssinian) could possibly have come from crossing a Persian with an Abbyssinian. It is now a registered breed. The only thing Claire is doing, is crossing two unregistered purebreds together. Something that has been done in the past and many beautiful different breeds have been the result.  Lack of papers does not in the least detract from the beauty of her cats and kittens. Have a great day Clare!


Very nicely said


----------



## Guest

Desertstorm said:


> I have spent the past hour or so reading all the entrys on this discussion. Hmmm... it seems to me that if cross breeding had been so frowned on in the past, then we would not have the beautiful Tonkinese (of which I have two) , the Himalayan (which I breed) or the georgeous Birman. Many of the established breeds we have today were made from two or more different breeds of cats being crossed. For instance, it is believed by some, that the Somali (longhaired Abbyssinian) could possibly have come from crossing a Persian with an Abbyssinian. It is now a registered breed. The only thing Claire is doing, is crossing two unregistered purebreds together. Something that has been done in the past and many beautiful different breeds have been the result.  Lack of papers does not in the least detract from the beauty of her cats and kittens. Have a great day Clare!


Really well said BUT just one point these kittens on this thread have not been bred to make a new breed


----------



## kateyblue

Jem85 said:


> Really well said BUT just one point these kittens on this thread have not been bred to make a new breed


And are being sold for hundreds of pounds


----------



## Biawhiska

I thought this thread had been laid to rest.

An advert at the moment is on a site for persian x ragdolls calling them "rare" breeds. How bl**dy stupid, and it's a shame gulliable people fall for it.


----------



## kateyblue

fluffypurrs said:


> I thought this thread had been laid to rest.
> 
> An advert at the moment is on a site for persian x ragdolls calling them "rare" breeds. How bl**dy stupid, and it's a shame gulliable people fall for it.


LOL it was until Audrey dragged it up again


----------



## Janee

audrey1824 said:


> The best thing for pedigree breeders to do is early neuter their kittens, then these back street breeders can't get their hands on them.
> I refused to let a breeder into my stud as I discovered she had a history of Moggy breeding, there are enough of the poor little souls in rescues, so that is something to consider for the future, one day you BSB's may wish to breed and show pedigree cats, but the past will follow you.


Here is a link to early neutering:

Early Spay/Neuter in the Cat

Why would a pedigree breeder actually agree to cross breeding?


----------



## lizward

Janee said:


> Why would a pedigree breeder actually agree to cross breeding?


I would if it was part of a recognised or proposed breeding programme. If it wasn't for cross breeding I wouldn't have my beloved Asians.

Liz


----------



## Saynamore

fluffypurrs said:


> I thought this thread had been laid to rest.
> 
> An advert at the moment is on a site for persian x ragdolls calling them "rare" breeds. How bl**dy stupid, and it's a shame gulliable people fall for it.


Oh yeah very rare breed that  Any of you raggie owners on here want to get together with one of my boys and together we can produce a rare precious breed  don't think so somehow, pmsl


----------



## Desertstorm

What a poor attitude you have Saynamore.... Thank God you are not head of the Pedigree cats registry or I am afraid the different breeds of cats would never have been. It seems not to matter what anyone says in here, no matter how harmless the initial remark, you seem to jump on them with both feet....and all over a batch of beautiful little kittens. Why not live and let live? This site would be a far more happier place with no hurt feelings and no on- line spats and threads would not go on forever. Have you ever watched the Walt Disney movie "Bambi"? There is a lesson to be learned from that show, animated though it was. There is a very important quote in this movie that you would do well to practise in this forum. It goes like this: "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all" Please try to lose the negative attitude. Last time I heard it was a free country. I have no idea what a pound or lire is in Canadian funds so I have no idea what the cost for any of your kittens, crossbred or otherwise would be. To each his own, don't try to force your ideas on someone else. Just smile and be happy....pass on friendly remarks and keep the snide ones to yourself.


----------



## Guest

Desertstorm said:


> What a poor attitude you have Saynamore.... Thank God you are not head of the Pedigree cats registry or I am afraid the different breeds of cats would never have been. It seems not to matter what anyone says in here, no matter how harmless the initial remark, you seem to jump on them with both feet....and all over a batch of beautiful little kittens. Why not live and let live? This site would be a far more happier place with no hurt feelings and no on- line spats and threads would not go on forever. Have you ever watched the Walt Disney movie "Bambi"? There is a lesson to be learned from that show, animated though it was. There is a very important quote in this movie that you would do well to practise in this forum. It goes like this: "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all" Please try to lose the negative attitude. Last time I heard it was a free country. I have no idea what a pound or lire is in Canadian funds so I have no idea what the cost for any of your kittens, crossbred or otherwise would be. To each his own, don't try to force your ideas on someone else. Just smile and be happy....pass on friendly remarks and keep the snide ones to yourself.


No-one has made snide comments just trying to create awareness for all those specially bred moggies in rescues! Rescue centres must be making a mint off all their new breeds


----------



## Saynamore

Desertstorm said:


> What a poor attitude you have Saynamore.... Thank God you are not head of the Pedigree cats registry or I am afraid the different breeds of cats would never have been. It seems not to matter what anyone says in here, no matter how harmless the initial remark, you seem to jump on them with both feet....and all over a batch of beautiful little kittens. Why not live and let live? This site would be a far more happier place with no hurt feelings and no on- line spats and threads would not go on forever. Have you ever watched the Walt Disney movie "Bambi"? There is a lesson to be learned from that show, animated though it was. There is a very important quote in this movie that you would do well to practise in this forum. It goes like this: "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all" Please try to lose the negative attitude. Last time I heard it was a free country. I have no idea what a pound or lire is in Canadian funds so I have no idea what the cost for any of your kittens, crossbred or otherwise would be. To each his own, don't try to force your ideas on someone else. Just smile and be happy....pass on friendly remarks and keep the snide ones to yourself.


Oh yeah, I'll be positive then.............just put owt to owt anyone, have a free for all, earn a quick buck and what do you know we might just get a new breed out of it all  yeeeeeah being so positive now


----------



## Angeli

Desertstorm said:


> What a poor attitude you have Saynamore.... Thank God you are not head of the Pedigree cats registry or I am afraid the different breeds of cats would never have been. It seems not to matter what anyone says in here, no matter how harmless the initial remark, you seem to jump on them with both feet....and all over a batch of beautiful little kittens. Why not live and let live? This site would be a far more happier place with no hurt feelings and no on- line spats and threads would not go on forever. Have you ever watched the Walt Disney movie "Bambi"? There is a lesson to be learned from that show, animated though it was. There is a very important quote in this movie that you would do well to practise in this forum. It goes like this: "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all" Please try to lose the negative attitude. Last time I heard it was a free country. I have no idea what a pound or lire is in Canadian funds so I have no idea what the cost for any of your kittens, crossbred or otherwise would be. To each his own, don't try to force your ideas on someone else. Just smile and be happy....pass on friendly remarks and keep the snide ones to yourself.


Oh right! 
Then I gather from that we registered breeders are not allowed to have any opinion on this subject.
And which cat protection establishment endorses your attitude to responsible cat breeding then?

I thought the cat breeding section was opened specifically to promote 'responsible' cat breeding practices, that's what it says on the tin anyway.


----------



## Guest

Desertstorm said:


> What a poor attitude you have Saynamore.... Thank God you are not head of the Pedigree cats registry or I am afraid the different breeds of cats would never have been. It seems not to matter what anyone says in here, no matter how harmless the initial remark, you seem to jump on them with both feet....and all over a batch of beautiful little kittens. Why not live and let live? This site would be a far more happier place with no hurt feelings and no on- line spats and threads would not go on forever. Have you ever watched the Walt Disney movie "Bambi"? There is a lesson to be learned from that show, animated though it was. There is a very important quote in this movie that you would do well to practise in this forum. It goes like this: "If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all" Please try to lose the negative attitude. Last time I heard it was a free country. I have no idea what a pound or lire is in Canadian funds so I have no idea what the cost for any of your kittens, crossbred or otherwise would be. To each his own, don't try to force your ideas on someone else. Just smile and be happy....pass on friendly remarks and keep the snide ones to yourself.


That would be a perfect post in a perfect world, unfortunatly this isn't a perfect world and this sort of reckless breeding only contributes to our overflowing rescue centres and the "breeders" pocket, not a lot else.


----------



## Saynamore

Exactly, we all like cute little kittens, but not when they are filling up the rescue centres, agreed on that one


----------



## may

Quote:
Originally Posted by Siamese Kelly View Post
So what will you do when they are all spayed/neutered? How will your lad stay happy and forfilled?



clare7577 said:


> he will have 3 ladies


Of what breed ?
can I ask why you breed crossbreeds? I just cant understand why you dont breed properly and stick to a breed instead of all this mix matching


----------



## tashi

I am afraid this is the same as the canines no matter how much WE argue about it, it will never change the way of the world I think we have all now put across our arguements and now just get on with enjoying the forum - as much as we would like to think there will always be crossbreds being bred some 'properly' and cared for and then those born in places with no care and no love bestowed upon them - unfortunately none of us however much we would like to think it have the power to stop any of it.

On this note this thread is going to be closed as it is just causing disruption and is just going around in ever decreasing circles.


----------

